# Fahrer sucht Team



## Haardbiker (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wer kann mir weiterhelfen? Ich war im diesem Jahr als Zuschauer   bei den  24 Std von Duisburg. Ich fand die Veranstalltung sehr schön und habe mir vorgenommen dort im nächsten Jahr mitzufahren. Leider bekomme ich kein eigenes Team zusammen. 

Wer braucht noch ein guten Fahrer für sein Team, oder wer weiß ein Team welches noch ein Fahrer sucht ?

Ich habe schon im Internet versucht eine Art Warteliste zu suchen. Eine Onlineliste, wo man sich als Ersatzfahrer eintragen kann, oder umgekehrt. Das ein Team ein Fahrer sucht. Leider gibt es sowas nicht, oder ich habe sie noch nicht gefunden.

Ich finde es Schade, daß es auf der Internetseite des Veranstallters so eine Möglichkeit nicht gibt.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich. Danke im Vorraus

Gruß Haardbiker


----------



## M::::: (4. Dezember 2007)

Versuch s am besten auch noch im Lokalforum Ruhrgebiet.Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardbiker (4. Dezember 2007)

Danke.Mache ich gleich mal


----------



## rr-igel (4. Dezember 2007)

Im Forum vom Mountainbike Magazin gibt es meines wissens eine Teambörse für 24 Stunden Rennen, da wirst Du jetzt aber vermutlich noch nichts für 2008 finden. Aber kannst ja die Anfrage dort nochmal plazieren.


----------



## Eumeltier (4. Dezember 2007)

Du hast PN

lg 
Andreas


----------



## wookie (4. Dezember 2007)

Könntest Du dich nicht mit dem IBC Racing Team (Forum Mitglieder) anfreunden?


----------



## juchhu (4. Dezember 2007)

Haardbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wer kann mir weiterhelfen? Ich war im diesem Jahr als Zuschauer   bei den  24 Std von Duisburg. Ich fand die Veranstalltung sehr schön und habe mir vorgenommen dort im nächsten Jahr mitzufahren. Leider bekomme ich kein eigenes Team zusammen.
> 
> ...



MTBvD Racing

Teamvorteilspaket

Auszug daraus

...

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Rennveranstaltungen, die zu offiziellen Teamevents ernannt werden, genießen einen Sonderstatus. *So wurde zz. das 24h-Rennen von Duisburg in 2008 zum Teamevent ernannt*. Mitglieder, die sich unter dem MTBvD Racing für ein Teamevent anmelden, genießen weitgehende Vorteile. Zwar müssen die Startgelder von den Mitgliedern weiterhin persönlich einrichtet werden, dafür bietet der MTBvD Racing aber zahlreiche Vorteile. In Duisburg wird eine eigene Zeltstadt für die teilnehmenden Mitglieder aufgebaut werden. Eigenes Schlafzelt mit Feldbettausstattung, jeweils Küchen-, Aufenhalts- und Servicezelt runden das Angebot ab. Im Küchenzelt werden von Freitagabend bis Sonntagmittag jeweils mehrere warme racerfreundliche Gerichte nebst Getränken angeboten. Des Weiteren werden die Mountainbiker mit speziellen Getränken, Riegeln und Gels während des Rennens versorgt. Im Servicezelt werden Euch Fachkräfte bei Eurer Bikewartung- und reparatur zur Seite stehen. Kurzum, das Einzige, was Ihr machen müßt, ist mit Eurem Bike und Euren persönlichen Sachen anzureisen. Um alles andere wie Unterbringung, Verpflegung und Service kümmern wir uns.[/FONT]

...

Weitere Infos unter racing (ät) mtbvd.de

Es bestehen noch Startmöglichkeiten in 2-er, 4-er und 8-er Teams.

VG Martin


----------



## zastafari (4. Dezember 2007)

...unsere Mehrwert-Racer...


----------



## Haardbiker (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

danke für Antworten  und Tipp´s .


----------



## Becci (5. Dezember 2007)

Haardbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für Antworten  und Tipp´s .




hast inzwischen n team?


----------



## Haardbiker (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo.
Nein noch nicht.Ein 4er Team aus dem Sauerland such event. noch einen Fahrer. Werde mal mein Aufruf im lokalen Forum setzen. 
Es tut sich was und das ist super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. Dezember 2007)

Haardbiker schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Nein noch nicht.Ein 4er Team aus dem Sauerland such event. noch einen Fahrer. Werde mal mein Aufruf im lokalen Forum setzen.
> Es tut sich was und das ist super.



Viel Spass bei der Auswahl.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im gemeinsamen Team.


----------



## Becci (5. Dezember 2007)

nun wir fahren 4er mixed, und suchen derzeit auch noch einen mann..deine ziele?nur ankommen oder auch was schneller fahren?


----------



## Haardbiker (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Man(n)  sollte die Veranstalltung schon ernst nehmen. Meine Ziele sind Ankommen und die Herrausforderung schaffen. Spaß an der Sache haben. Natürlich habe sortlichen Ergeitz und wenn eine gute Plazierung winkt gebe ich auch richtig Gas, aber nicht mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen.


----------



## ma899 (5. Dezember 2007)

hi,ab wie veil jahren kann man eigentlich nem team beitreten oder ein neues ins leben rufen??


----------



## Becci (5. Dezember 2007)

als einzelstarter solltest du 18 sein, im team kannst auch jünger sein, brauchst aber ne schriftliche bestätigung deiner eltern, s. auch reglement von sykder


----------



## ma899 (5. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (10. Dezember 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> nun wir fahren 4er mixed, und suchen derzeit auch noch einen mann..deine ziele?nur ankommen oder auch was schneller fahren?



wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wäre ich bei euch mitgefahren,  so muß ich mich wieder im 2er die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen
waren die Pausen im 8er doch zu lang ?

Haardbiker, hat dein Name was mit der Haard zu tun, wenn ja wann fährst du in der Haard


----------



## sportfan (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Team. Leider bisher noch keins gefunden und auf Einzelstarter hab ich aufgrund der Vorbereitung in 2008 keine Lust. Bin dort bisher 3mal als Einzelstarter gefahren. Also genug Erfahrung.


----------



## juchhu (1. Januar 2008)

sportfan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Team. Leider bisher noch keins gefunden und auf Einzelstarter hab ich aufgrund der Vorbereitung in 2008 keine Lust. Bin dort bisher 3mal als Einzelstarter gefahren. Also genug Erfahrung.



Hallo,

wir haben für Duisburg 2008 noch ein komplettes 4er- und 8er-Team frei.
In Duisburg 2008 werden wir insgesamt mit
4 x 2er-Teams,
5 x 4er-Teams und
2 x 8er-Teams starten.
Als direktes Mitglied des MTBvD und des MTBvD Racing genießt Du ein umfangreiches Teamvorteilspaket.
Duisburg 2008 ist als offizielles Teamevent eingestuft. D.h. es wird von Seiten des MTBvD ein komplettes Fahrerlager aufgebaut.
Mehrere große Schlafzelte für die Teams, drei Aufenhaltszelte, ein großes Küchenzelt mit Personal, ein Werkstatt- und Servicezelt mit Personal und ein Betreuungszelt für Physiotherapie und Massage. [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Kurzum, das Einzige, was Du bei einem Teamevent machen musst, ist mit Deinem Bike und Deinen persönlichen Sachen anzureisen. Um alles andere wie Unterbringung, Verpflegung und Service kümmern wir uns.[/FONT]

Das nächste Teamevent wird die Europameisterschaft der Hobbybiker am 01.06.2008 in Pracht sein. Weitere Teamevents sind in Planung.

VG Martin


----------



## sportfan (2. Januar 2008)

@ juchhu

Muß ich dafür Mitglied in der MTBvD werden? 
Sonst klingt das Angebot echt verlockend.


----------



## juchhu (2. Januar 2008)

sportfan schrieb:


> @ juchhu
> 
> Muß ich dafür Mitglied in der MTBvD werden?
> Sonst klingt das Angebot echt verlockend.



Wenn Du nicht Mitglied wirst, bleibt das Angebot nur echt verlockend.

Dann ist es halt wie in der Veltins-Werbung:

"Nur angucken, nicht anfassen!" 

VG Martin

PS: Jetzt mal konkret, was stört Dich an der Mitgliedschaft?
Oder fehlen Dir noch Infos? 
Gerne auch per PN oder E-Mail.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. Januar 2008)

meine Anmeldung geht morgen per Fax raus, will aber ins Racing Team


----------



## juchhu (3. Januar 2008)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> meine Anmeldung geht morgen per Fax raus, will aber ins Racing Team



Kein Problem. Aber bitte unbedingt den Aufnahmeantrag Version 1.4 benutzen!
Mit ihm erklärst Du Deinen Beitritt zum MTBvD und auf Wunsch durch Ankreuzen auch zum MTBvD Racing. Die Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD ist beitragspflichtig und im MTBvD Racing beitragsfrei, allerdings wird eine ausschließliche Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD Racing nicht angeboten. 

Außerdem ist nun auf der 1.4 Version die Möglichkeit, seine Trikotgröße anzugeben.

Hier ein paar wichtige URLs:
Aufnahmeantrag Version 1.4 für Einzelmitglieder
allgemeine Infoseite für die Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD / MTBvD Racing
Teamvorteilspaket für MTBvD Racing Mitglieder
Presse- und Infomappe mit Pressemeldungen
Wenn noch Fragen, einfach Eure Ansprechpartner kontaktieren 
VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2008)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...unsere Mehrwert-Racer...



MTBvD .... 

... damit wird Duisburg nochmal 60  teurer  

PS: Essen, Getränke und Riegel gibt's sowieso vom Veranstalter. Zeltplätze auch.


----------



## juchhu (3. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> MTBvD ....
> 
> ... damit wird Duisburg nochmal 60 â¬ teurer
> 
> PS: Essen, GetrÃ¤nke und Riegel gibt's sowieso vom Veranstalter. ZeltplÃ¤tze auch.





Sage mal, Du kleiner RumnÃ¶rgeler, die Infoseiten Ã¼ber das Teamvorteilspaket hast aber schon gelesen und zur Kenntnis genommen?!

FÃ¼r Dich nochmal ein paar URLs zum Informieren:
Kurzbeschreibung des Teamvorteilspakets
Langbeschreibung des Teamvorteilspakets
Versicherungskonzept
Im vergleichenden Wettbewerb stellt sich das so dar:
36,00 â¬ im XXXX und Mitgliedschaft im LV BAD / BDR
60,00 â¬ im MTBvD/MTBvD Racing und Mitgliedschaft im LV NRW / BDR
FÃ¼r 24,00 â¬ Jahresmehrbeitrag bekommen die MTBvD Racing Mitglieder
regelmÃ¤Ãig *ein kostenfreies Exemplar* des aktualisierten Racingtrikots
Bezug von Trikots, Hosen, Jacken etc. zu Hammerpreisen, z.B. Funktionstrikot in sehr guter AusfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r ca. 20,00 â¬
Teamevent-Support (zusÃ¤tzlich zu Duisburg zz. auch EM der Hobbybiker in Pracht, NRW-Trophy, Klettenberg). Aktuelle Teameventliste gibt es in KÃ¼rze.
Erstattung der Startgelder und Reisekosten im B-Team bis zu 100%
und, und, und
Wer meint, dass sich die 24,00 â¬ Jahresmehrbeitrag im MTBvD /MTBvD Racing nicht rechnen, sorry, aber der kann nicht rechnen. 

Und das ist nur eine sehr verkÃ¼rzte Darstellung des gesamten Vorteilspakets.


----------



## M::::: (3. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> MTBvD ....
> 
> ... damit wird Duisburg nochmal 60  teurer



Was so natürlich totaler Blödsinn ist; die 60  sind ein normaler Vereinsbeitrag und nicht ausschließlich für s 24 h Rennen.

Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfan (3. Januar 2008)

Na dann belassen wir es beim verlockenden Angebot, da ich schon in zwei Vereinen bin und keinen dritten suche. Aber danke für dein Angebot.


----------



## sportfan (3. Januar 2008)

Dann lassen wir es bei dem Angebot. Bin in zwei Vereinen und suche keinen dritten. Aber danke für dein Angebot. 

Also weiter auf der Suche..........


----------



## juchhu (3. Januar 2008)

sportfan schrieb:


> Dann lassen wir es bei dem Angebot. Bin in zwei Vereinen und suche keinen dritten. Aber danke für dein Angebot.
> 
> Also weiter auf der Suche..........



Ok, kein Problem.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche und beim Rennen.


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2008)

M::::: schrieb:


> Was so natürlich totaler Blödsinn ist; die 60  sind ein normaler Vereinsbeitrag und nicht ausschließlich für s 24 h Rennen.
> 
> Gruß M



Fazit war, dass, wer im MTBvD-Trikot in Duisburg mitfahren will, verdammt viel Geld los wird  

Und das hat nichts mit Nörgeln zu tun wie Dilettant juchhu oben nölt, sondern mit Rechnen  

Entspannt Euch mal wieder beim biken


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Fazit war, dass, wer im MTBvD-Trikot in Duisburg mitfahren will, verdammt viel Geld los wird
> 
> ich will ja aber nicht nur in Duisburg in dem Trikot fahren und darum gehts ja, nur für ein Event hat sich der Verein auch nicht gegründet,
> und es gibt ja noch mehr dazu als nur ein Trikot


----------



## Tommy B. (4. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Fazit war, dass, wer im MTBvD-Trikot in Duisburg mitfahren will, verdammt viel Geld los wird
> 
> Und das hat nichts mit Nörgeln zu tun wie Dilettant juchhu oben nölt, sondern mit Rechnen



Fakt ist, das Duisburg ohnehin eine recht teure Veranstaltung ist, etwa 80,- pro Nase. Nur für das Rennen, ohne Mehrwerte. Eine Vereins- (Verbands-) Mitgliedschaft reduziert auf die Vorteile für ein Rennen zu betrachten, ist wohl ein wenig kurz gesprungen.

Um die Sache endgültig ad absurdum zu führen: Wenn Du mit Deiner neuen leichten Carbon - CC - Feile an den Start gehst wirds nochmal teurer, dann dazu die ach so teure Kleidung die man braucht ... biken ist ja so unglaublich teuer ...

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Dein rumgespamme bzgl. mtvd und der handelnden Personen nervt mich. Ich denke die Argumente sind hinlänglich ausgetauscht, man muss nicht jede Gelegenheit nutzen, um reinzugrätschen.

Lass die doch einfach mal in Ruhe machen und entspann´Dich beim biken


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2008)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> ich will ja aber nicht nur in Duisburg in dem Trikot fahren und darum gehts ja, nur für ein Event hat sich der Verein auch nicht gegründet,
> und es gibt ja noch mehr dazu als nur ein Trikot



Hatte Haardbiker so verstanden, dass er erstmal nur das eine Event fahren möchte? 

Er zahlt also die volle Startgebühr bei Skyder und den Jahresbeitrag beim mtbvd von 60 Euro.

Dafür gibt es eine gute Veranstaltung bei Skyder (war letztes Jahr dort) und ziemlich viele Versprechen vom mtbvd  ... bis jetzt  ... 

Vielleicht postest Du nachher mal einen Erfahrungsbericht?

Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2008)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Dein rumgespamme bzgl. mtvd und der handelnden Personen nervt mich. Ich denke die Argumente sind hinlänglich ausgetauscht, man muss nicht jede Gelegenheit nutzen, um reinzugrätschen.
> 
> Lass die doch einfach mal in Ruhe machen und entspann´Dich beim biken




Zu viel Speck angesetzt über die Feiertage?  

Komm wieder runter und lass das Lesen wenn's Dir solche Probleme macht!

Typen gibt's ...


----------



## Tommy B. (4. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Zu viel Speck angesetzt über die Feiertage?
> 
> Komm wieder runter und lass das Lesen wenn's Dir solche Probleme macht!
> 
> Typen gibt's ...




Da hat aber jemand mächtig Höhe ... aber gut, wers braucht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Januar 2008)

Das Angebot klingt für Diusburg echt verlockend, aber leider bin ich dem  Verein des Amtierenden Deutschen XC Meisters *MBC Bochum* und meinen Hauptsponsor *METZKERRACING* bis min 2012 verpflichtet.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hatte Haardbiker so verstanden, dass er erstmal nur das eine Event fahren möchte?
> 
> Er zahlt also die volle Startgebühr bei Skyder und den Jahresbeitrag beim mtbvd von 60 Euro.
> 
> ...



Erfahrungsbericht geht ja schlecht, den MTBvD gibts ja noch nicht lange, Rennen war dieses Jahr noch keins, und meine Anmeldung ist heute erst raus,
aber sofort einen Rückruf bekommen, weil noch fragen offen waren,
habe in Duisburg neben den jetzigen MTBvD Leuten gestanden und mit ihnen geredet, deshalb bin ich auch überzeugt die machen das, einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbeicht kannst du gerne ende des Jahres bekommen.
Werde dann für das MTBvD Team , Kellerwald, SKS, Trans Germany, Duisburg, Langenberg und vielleicht Willingen gefahren sein, dann kann ich dir gerne mehr sagen.


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2008)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht geht ja schlecht, den MTBvD gibts ja noch nicht lange, Rennen war dieses Jahr noch keins, und meine Anmeldung ist heute erst raus,
> aber sofort einen Rückruf bekommen, weil noch fragen offen waren,
> habe in Duisburg neben den jetzigen MTBvD Leuten gestanden und mit ihnen geredet, deshalb bin ich auch überzeugt die machen das, einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbeicht kannst du gerne ende des Jahres bekommen.
> Werde dann für das MTBvD Team , Kellerwald, SKS, Trans Germany, Duisburg, Langenberg und vielleicht Willingen gefahren sein, dann kann ich dir gerne mehr sagen.



Klasse, dann werd ich vielleicht 2009 Mitglied ...


----------



## Tommy B. (4. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klasse, dann werd ich vielleicht 2009 Mitglied ...



Siehst Du, tut doch gar nicht weh


----------



## Haardbiker (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

ganz schön was los hier. Da habe ich mit meinem Hilferuf ja eine diskusion angezettelt.
Also mein Hilferuf war erfolgreich. Habe hier viele Tipps bekommen.Danke euch nochmal dafür. Schon am ersten Tag haben mir zwei 4er Teams ein Startplatz angeboten. Bei einem Team fahre ich jetzt mit. Alles gute Hobbybiker und wir habe alle die gleichen Ambitionen und auch ungefähr das gleiche Alter. Stehen ja sogar schon auf der Meldeliste. Da haben wir noch Glück gehabt, denn ab dem 23 Dezember war alles ausgebucht.
Ich fand Duisburg im letztem Jahr echt klasse und freue mich darauf im diesem Jahr selber mitzufahren.
Sicherlich sind 80 viel Geld, aber es ist es mir wert. Für einen Verein habe ich nicht genug Zeit und ich mag die Vereinsmeierei nicht. Das muss aber jeder selber wissen.

Für alle die auch in Duisburg mitfahren möchten und kein Team haben, kann ich nur den Tipp geben kurz vor der Veranstaltung auf die Internetseite der Zeitschrift MOUNTAINBIKE zu gehen oder nochmal hier ein Hilferuf zu starten.

mfG Haardbiker


----------



## M::::: (4. Januar 2008)

Dann viel Erfolg + Spass  

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal in der Haard oder spätestens in DU.

Gruß m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiFu (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute! 

Auch ich suche einen Platz im vierer Team, oder auch zweier!! 
Kurz zum Skifahren gewesen und alles war ausgebucht! 
Bin kein Profi, aber ich sehe das auch nicht als Trink und Grillevent!! 
Hat noch jemand was frei! 
Komme direkt aus DU! 

Gruß Micha


----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2008)

MiFu schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Auch ich suche einen Platz im vierer Team, oder auch zweier!!
> Kurz zum Skifahren gewesen und alles war ausgebucht!
> ...



War auf einer Hunderunde.
Du hast eine Antwort auf Deine PN.


----------



## pd1 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute ,

Ich suche auch noch einen Platz in einem  Vierer Team !!
Bin für jede info Dankbar ......

Gruß Patrick


----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2008)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> Ich suche auch noch einen Platz in einem  Vierer Team !!
> Bin für jede info Dankbar ......
> ...



, Wenn ich das gewusst hätte,
hätte ich mehr als 46 Starterplätze 'eingekauft'.

Aber Becky, unser 'Chef'-Organisator für die Teamsevents (also auch Duisburg 2008) hat jetzt schon fast 500 m² Platzbedarf angemeldet und eigene WC- und Duschcontainer sowie Stromversorgung geplant.

Mehr als 50 Plätze werden es in Duisburg 2008 für den MTBvD wohl nicht werden.

VG Martin


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Januar 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> hat jetzt schon fast 500 m² Platzbedarf angemeldet und eigene WC- und Duschcontainer sowie Stromversorgung geplant.



Sind auch schon Planungen für eine eigene Strecke am laufen?


----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Sind auch schon Planungen für eine eigene Strecke am laufen?



Wer weiß, wer weiß? 

Lassen wir uns überraschen! 

Der MTBvD ist immer für eine Überraschung gut.


----------



## Delgado (7. Januar 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Der MTBvD ist immer für eine Überraschung gut.



Ihr löst Euch auf?


----------



## juchhu (7. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ihr löst Euch auf?



Na, da war wohl bei Dir der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens. 
Ich enttäusche Dich in der Hinsicht sehr gerne.
Ganz im Gegenteil, der MTBvD Racing ist seit dem 03.01.2008 eingetragen.
Das geht jetzt erst richtig ab.

PS: Wenn Ihr Eure Umfrage ausgewertet und  
endlich die hauptamtliche Geschäftstelle eingerichtet habt, 
wird alles bei Euch besser. Da bin ich ganz sicher.


----------



## M::::: (7. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ihr löst Euch auf?



Ich fänd s mittlerweile ganz schön ,wenn Du Dich auflösen würdest.


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2008)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ich fänd s mittlerweile ganz schön ,wenn Du Dich auflösen würdest.




Du klingst so winterdepressiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (8. Januar 2008)

Keineswegs .
Aber wenn Du Dir schon Sorgen um meinen Gemütszustand machst: Du weißt ja jetzt, wie Du meine Stimmung noch mehr heben könntest


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2008)

M::::: schrieb:


> Du weißt ja jetzt, wie Du meine Stimmung noch mehr heben könntest




Die ist mir völlig egal


----------

